# Travel to France  'attestation d'accueil'



## Kontiki (May 18, 2021)

Are people aware of this?  Its easier to watch this video, he is going to make one about motorhome travelling to France. I've been watching his youtube videos for a while & finding out a lot of information from somebody who is living in France.


----------



## alcam (May 19, 2021)

May well be informative but had to give up after 30 secs 
Irritating as f***


----------



## izwozral (May 19, 2021)

Me too, I gave up watching Play School decades ago.


----------



## wildebus (May 19, 2021)

alcam said:


> May well be informative but had to give up after 30 secs
> Irritating as f***


30 seconds?  did well


----------



## mark61 (May 19, 2021)

Me too.


----------



## alcam (May 19, 2021)

wildebus said:


> 30 seconds?  did well


I have zero attention span so probably stopped listening after 5


----------



## Cass (May 19, 2021)

I couldn't be doing with it, shame because it might have been informative if it wasn't so irritating to watch


----------



## Tim120 (May 19, 2021)

All the above comments are correct.


----------



## mistericeman (May 19, 2021)

I've no interest in going to France OR being Tested on anything .... 

BUT I watched it anyway 

I personally found it VERY informative and useful... 

Informative and useful NEVER to click on anything on here again JUST incase. 

Gawd he was irritating.... I managed Nano seconds if that....


----------



## WhiskeyWalker (May 20, 2021)

Really irritating man. My god!


----------



## Penny13 (May 20, 2021)

So I think I am going to jail with a load of men looking for a bar of soap ?


----------



## alcam (May 20, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> So I think I am going to jail with a load of men looking for a bar of soap ?


Is that a step up ?


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2021)

So bad that it is good. !!  
To say the man is a clown would be unfair (to clowns) !!!


----------



## RV2MAX (May 20, 2021)

I Know France hasn't always been our favourite neighbour , but inflicting that ex pat on them seems somewhat excessive


----------



## maingate (May 20, 2021)

This article might help.









						Lawyers: Attestation d'accueil not needed for Britons visiting France
					

There is conflicting information from official sources concerning this €30 form which hosts sometimes need for non-EU visitors; we look at the issues




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> So I think I am going to jail with a load of men looking for a bar of soap ?


Reminds me of the "Wears the soap" joke !


----------



## GreggBear (May 21, 2021)

Man is a bit of an annoying twat, aint he...


----------

